# Wet dog



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max got soaked today. Now everyday he sits on the bed and watches me get dressed and then blow dry my hair. Today he sat (somewhat damp) looking at the cupboard I keep my hairdryer in. I took it out, plugged it in. He jumped onto my lap, with a bit of help, and really, really relished the heat from the dryer. He loved it and went all floppy on me. I turned him over and he lay in one arm stretched out with his little front paws bent up but so relaxed. He even likes it on his face. Funny little thing.


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Awwww bless him Max how cute. Bayley loves the hair dryer too, Holly tolerates it and Jack just wriggles


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine fight over who is first with the hair dryer after they have had a bath! They were scared stiff of it when they were small puppies but now they love it!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

See how very smart they are!!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah bless little Max 

We need some photos of him !!!

xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

That sounds really sweet, my shaggy mutt too big for laps now! but he does love the hairdryer too, he used to attack it and I didn't bother, then one day he was curled up on the matt shivering after a wet walk so I tried it again, he realised how nice it felt and now gets excited when he see's it - I just hold it and he turns himself around getting dry on both sides!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well Max has had another low dry. Hubby let him out and back in again some time later. I hear a huge cry of 'marilyn' go out into the hallway to see my cream carpet covered in thick muddy footprints. Down the hall, into the bedroom, back up the hall, into the lounge and all around the dining room. Max was going crazy and so excited. I finally grabbed this wet, smelly, disgusting muddy fur ball and hauled him into the shower. He is clean and dry....can't say the same for my clothes or the carpet! Had a look round the garden but cannot see what got him so worked up. Wish me luck for tomorrow. I'm hoping it will Hoover out when dry! Not sure whether to laugh or cry.......might have a glass of wine instead!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Don't they hold the water ! Dog owners of dogs that repel the water, just don't understand. 

I keep a towel by the back door so when Millie trots in, I ask her to wait for the towel. She's pretty good, but by the third paw she's ready for the off. She hasn't managed to count to four obviously 

Millie likes the hairdryer too, but her favourite is curling up in a towel and having a cuddle whilst drying off. Too cute to say no too.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

They so hold the water. Muddy puddle walk today....yet another shower and blow dry. Yet another complete change of clothes for me. Beginning to see the wisdom of body suits for dogs cockerpoos, my mini avoids wet at all costs, but Max doesn't care. If the quickest way to get the ball is through the biggest puddle, then that's the way he goes!


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

They certainly do hold the water! Monty is quite smooth coated but still manages to soak it up like a sponge. He hates being wet but hates the hair drier even more (almost as much as the vacuum cleaner) but loves his towels! He spends ages drying his face and loves being covered up with a towel completely. Funny dogs.  x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I have just bought mine rain suits, they work a treat !


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Where from? Might just have to invest in one. Mandy being a miniature Schnauzer seems to repel the water ok, but not Max. They are both enjoying their pressies!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I bought one from "Bonnie's dogs".


----------

